# "Restricted" F1 V10 quicker than the V8



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kind of funny - that V10 or V8 note with the timing results.

Next year during the races, it will look something like this:

_*Official Race Results* _

P1 RÄIKKÖNEN, Kimi FIN McLaren Mercedes M *V8* 1:29.539
P2 SPEED, Scott USA Scuderia Toro Rosso Cosworth M *V10* 1:30.920

Maybe we can have a V10 and V8 World Championship - Max might think that it would be more interesting that way. Or something.

.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

racerdave said:


> I don't think that was a "restricted" V10, at least from the pictures. The air restrictor is very visible in the front of the airbox opening in the Red Bulls, and the pics of Button showed no air restrictor at all.


Are the 10s both rev limited AND air restricted?

Australia is sure going to be interesting. I wonder if teams are developing chassis in parallel just in case they have to switch from the 8 to the 10 to be competitive. So much for cost savings!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Australia is sure going to be interesting. I wonder if teams are developing chassis in parallel just in case they have to switch from the 8 to the 10 to be competitive. So much for cost savings!


Much like the constantly changing, tire changing rules.

Perhaps those teams that use the restricted V10, should also have to use used tires from 2005, and only be allowed one set of said used tires for both qualifying and the race. And in an effort to further save money, they should have to use these selected used tires for a two-race distance.

Oh, BTW, the latest memo from Max the Turd, explained that we must now go back to using the "safety" excuse again for the newly implemented rule changes. The cost saving excuse got old - did you read about that? :dunno:

It went on to explain that "cost saving" will only be used as an excuse in the future if Ferrari do not win at least three races in 2006. In that case, new rules will be drawn up by the FIA and Jean Todt in the name of saving money.

Stay tuned.

.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, look at Liuzzi's airbox opening...


----------

